
How to run GUI programs on a server without any monitor - tomh
http://blog.kovyrin.net/2007/10/01/how-to-run-gui-programs-on-a-server-without-any-monitor/
======
nailer
You could also run a VNC server, which provides the same abilities (an X
display that runs on a machine, that you can disconnect from and reconnect to
later if you wish).

For people who just need to do that the topic says (rather than run apps
somewhere they can't see like you need to), here's a simpler solution:

In Linux:

ssh -X user@host:appname

If you want a full X display server, run:

ssh -X user@host:Xnest

If using Windows, get Xming (a Windows X display server) first, and turn on X
forwarding in Putty or your other SSH client.

